# Copper house sign



## JuanH (Oct 19, 2021)

After a few fails and asking feedback here, I got my furnace working.  
house sing with molten copper inbeded.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks good should last for a few thousand years.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 19, 2021)

Yeah, there's nothing like copper. Beautiful Juan.

Now you can either never move, or you'll have to find another house with the same number and exclude the rock in the sale.


----------



## JuanH (Oct 19, 2021)

Added value to the property I guess lol 
Thanks a lot guys , really appreciate it


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 19, 2021)

very nice - i'm very impressed.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 19, 2021)

Very cool.


----------



## Perry (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm installing new electrical in my home.  I'm finding out about the price of copper.  You might have been safer using gold.  

Looks great Juan.


----------



## JuanH (Oct 20, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 8, 2022)

Really nice!


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 8, 2022)

RoxyDianna said:


> It's a real identification sign for your home. Our apartment complex has no rules about signage. Each resident has the right to put a sign on the gate, the wall of the house, or the window. Usually, our signs show house numbers and street names. We recently changed our gate and decided to order a stylish sign. We decided to engrave the street name, our house number, and family name. I think it looks amazing. We ordered a minimalist sign at https://baliandboo.com/collections/house-signs. Many neighbors were impressed with our update and asked for company contacts that designed such a beautiful sign.



My bride and I have been wanting to put a family farm sign out at the highway at the end of our laneway. We have just never found anything we like. I took a quick look at that webpage. I'm gunna give them a shout to see what they could do for us! 

Thank you!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 8, 2022)

I have a Sask, Heritage farm sign to put up but it looks to nice, It needs some kind of weather proofing put on it.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 8, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> I have a Sask, Heritage farm sign to put up but it looks to nice, It needs some kind of weather proofing put on it.



My kin back in Sask have a century farm sign to put up too. It's like yours, too nice to use. 

My farm here in Ontario is too young for any of that. It's actually an old farm but we have only been here for a decade so it doesn't qualify. 

I have a giant Walnut tree down at the highway. Perfect to hang a nice farm sign. We just have not been able to find what we want.


----------

